# Pic of my lard soap



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

I made a batch of the blended lard soap from Kathy Millers recipe on Sat. Well hubby and I made it. I think it's like an 8 1/2 pound batch. Anyway I just did it plain because I want to remill it and make me some soap that is oozing in oil for this dry itchy skin of mine. I wanted to show you the soap. I cut it in big chunks since I am going to remill it and I love the huge chunks! lol 
We have made 4 batches so far and I am ready to do another one.  Last Friday we (my sister and I) made coffee soap and a oatmeal vanilla poundcake. It smells wonderful BUT we used f. o. we wasn't suppose to use in soap so I don't know about that one. Both of these were 3 lb. batches. 








Blended lard soap in mould









Large bars cut










Oatmeal Rosemary Mint Soap









Oatmeal Rosemary Mint and a plain soap









Oatmeal Vanilla Poundcake


Last but not least, the coffee soap...













Going to SEE if this works. Don't think I have ever posted a pic on here before. 
OK lets try this again.


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

Rose, that's what I was trying to do as you posted. lol I just have a slow dial up and it takes forever. 


I thought I was uploading the cut coffee soap. Here's the cut coffee soap.


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Great pictures!! I just made a coffee soap today as well  What is the recipe you used for the oatmeal rosemary mint? That sounds fantastic!!


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

krische1012 said:


> Great pictures!! I just made a coffee soap today as well  What is the recipe you used for the oatmeal rosemary mint? That sounds fantastic!!


Thank you! 
I sure hope it works to get the odors off your hands like they say it does.

The recipe I used for my Oatmeal Rosemary Soap was from a DVD I borrowed from my neice. It's called Homestead Blessings and the ladies at another soap forum helped me reduce the size of it. It was like a 6 pound batch and since I'd never made any soap before they said that was too big of a batch for my first batch. Since my sis and I did it together we did this 3 pound batch. I think they actually told me it was a little over 3 lbs.
Be sure to run it through the lye calc.

Vegetable shortening 24 oz.
coconut oil 16 oz.
olive oil 8 oz.
lye 6.93 oz. superfatted by 5%
water or liquid 17.9 oz. 
I used about 1/2-3/4 cup of ground up oatmeal. There wasn't any chunks in it to scratch me. 
I used about 1 tea. of rosemary e. oil and about 1 tea. of peppermint e. oil. 

I heated my olive oil up in a pot on the stove and just let it simmer on low heat just a couple minutes and didn't let it get too hot. Then I tossed in about a cup of my fresh rosemary (rinsed off and dried of course) and I let it steep in that for like 4 or more days before we actually made the soap. Then right before we got ready to make the soap I strained off the rosemary from the olive oil and only used the olive oil in the soap, not the rosemary. From what I understand you can let the rosemary steep in the olive oil for a few days and then strain it off and put more fresh rosemary to the olive oil to make it stronger. I didn't do that though, I just let it steep once. I had read that somewhere.
We also use the room temp method with making the soap.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those all look great--you did well. Ya have to be careful when ordering FO's from a place that sells candle fragrance also---I've been soaping for 10 years, and ordered FO's this past fall, & it wasn't till I already got them that I checked for recommended usage, and found out that 1 of them wasn't body safe! It sure smelled great, but I gave it to my friend who makes candles. Now, I check before I order! lol


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Thank you for sharing GardnPondr! I will have to get those EO's and try it out!!


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

Tinker said:


> Those all look great--you did well. Ya have to be careful when ordering FO's from a place that sells candle fragrance also---I've been soaping for 10 years, and ordered FO's this past fall, & it wasn't till I already got them that I checked for recommended usage, and found out that 1 of them wasn't body safe! It sure smelled great, but I gave it to my friend who makes candles. Now, I check before I order! lol


yeah my sis and I were shopping together and were in Walmart when we found the f.o. and she had her glasses on and I didn't. She was reading on it but then later that night after I got home and after we'd made the soap,  I had my glasses on and read what it said on the label. Do not get on skin or in eyes and I was like UGHHHHHH nooooo! Thank goodness it was only a 3 lb. batch. Actually it was a little over 3 pounds and I think the f.o was like 2 oz. we put in it. I'm sure the lye ate it all up and it will fade later. She thinks it will be ok but I'm just not sure about it because my skin is a mess already, dry and itchy and is in need of some good oils and not something that's going to break it out. I guess she could try washing her hands in it and see what it does.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice pictures. Soap looks great too!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

they look great


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

You guys are such inspiration! I have aboaut 3 gallons nice clean moose and deer fat in the freezer I've been waiting to find the time to turn into soap. Where'd all those long winter nights go I was going to get all these projects done? Your soap looks wonderful!


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you all! I don't know HOW I figured my blended lard batch was 8 or more pounds! I was checking out the oz. and its not but like 5 pounds! UGHHHH Man can ya tell I am just awesome with math? LOL NOT my best subject needless to say!
Was reading a book earlier at Books A Million trying to learn more about rebatching and couldn' find much about the subject. I had the library book with me I'd checked out at the library, making notes from it since B.A.M. didn't have much. The Soapmakers Companion sure is a really good book! One day I'm going to get that book to! Anyway she says in there to wait a few weeks before remilling it and let it cure. So I think that's what I am going to do. I have a plain batch that my sis and I made and actually it's probably about a 1 1/2 so I can play with it and see how it does because it's been curing since Feb. 14th.
I've got my stuff out on the kitchen table waiting to make some more to.


----------

